# Biting problems



## Bear21 (Nov 25, 2011)

Hi everyone, our puppy Bear is now almost 8 months old and still play bites. It has gotten much better but is still very annoying. The first few months we had him you couldn't walk across the room without your ankles being attacked. Now, the biting is mostly while holding him or playing. He doesn't bite down so it doesn't hurt but is very annoying. He responds to no but will bite again in five minutes. He also has a bit of a dominating personality that I believe accounts for some of the biting. We had a trainer and his behavior improved greatly but sometimes his old habits will emerge. I want to stop these bad habits before he gets too old. Any advice on how to train him to stop would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

Bear21 said:


> Hi everyone, our puppy Bear is now almost 8 months old and still play bites. It has gotten much better but is still very annoying. The first few months we had him you couldn't walk across the room without your ankles being attacked. Now, the biting is mostly while holding him or playing. He doesn't bite down so it doesn't hurt but is very annoying. He responds to no but will bite again in five minutes. He also has a bit of a dominating personality that I believe accounts for some of the biting. We had a trainer and his behavior improved greatly but sometimes his old habits will emerge. I want to stop these bad habits before he gets too old. Any advice on how to train him to stop would be greatly appreciated.


Welcome. The reason he continues the behavior is because it is working for him, you have to be reinforcing it somehow. Forget "the dominating personality". Whatever the trainer did that worked, is what you have to get back to. If you can't rediscover it, I would get them back again, to see where you're going wrong. Here's some basics to refresh possibly, but if you don't get a handle on it, I would get the trainer back. http://www.clickertraining.com/node/3249


----------



## SOPHIES-MOM (Oct 4, 2010)

I read that nipping at heels and ankles is a herding behavior. Sophie will try to nip strangers as they walk away. It's very strange because it's not an aggressive or playful bite. It's just a slow, mouth snapping action.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

SOPHIES-MOM said:


> I read that nipping at heels and ankles is a herding behavior. Sophie will try to nip strangers as they walk away. It's very strange because it's not an aggressive or playful bite. It's just a slow, mouth snapping action.


Right Sharon, it can be a herding dog behavior. I'ts quite often an attention seeking behavior.


----------



## SOPHIES-MOM (Oct 4, 2010)

Ha ha, Dave, I think you are right. I've had many dogs but have never seen this behavior. She's wagging her tail while snapping. Unfortunately, the person getting snapped at is not amused.


----------



## Iris (Jan 2, 2012)

I have that issue with Rudi when he runs with our 2-year old grandson. I understand that it is the only way he can 'catch' him, and he doesn't bite, just grabs. However, it is still annoying. He usually responds to our command to 'leave him', provided we have treats in our possession. Otherwise, he is very gentle with everyone, including our grandson, and doesn't play using his mouth.


----------

